# Tilberthwaite Mixed Mine, Cumbria.



## Coal Cutter (Feb 10, 2010)

After the last couple of years kicking around the mineral mines in the North Pennines, me and Sausage and another mate decided to hit the lakes for some big cavern slate action, instead of the low roofed and wet, maze-like lead mines we are used to.

This was one of the mines we visited on the day. The adit, which is now blocked a little way in, was originally driven over 3000 feet, back in 1849, to reach Tilberthwaite copper mines, and was also used as a drainage level. The remains of the copper mill can still be seen outside the entrance. 

In the early 1930s, it was noticed that the adit had been driven through some quality slate, so this was worked until about 1938.

It was worked again in 1989, until closure in 2001.

Also known as Horse Crag quarries.




The adit. Over 3000 feet but now blocked a little way in:









The underground entrance to the adit:








Sausage and our friend in the main chamber:








Another big chamber:








Various tools:








And finally, myself lighting up the first chamber:








It was good to get into high roofed and dry mines for a change, but slate mines there dont tend to go in far, they are just big chambers so for us, lead mines will always win


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 10, 2010)

good stuff, i like it a lot,good stuff


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice one, mate. Fabulous pics, as always. Love seeing the spade and other bits still there.


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 11, 2010)

Our first slate mine!

This site was the beginning of what turned out to be a mindblowing (and wet!) day. Some interesting history there too.

I won't put any pics up here because they are basically the same.


----------



## crickleymal (Feb 11, 2010)

Some great pictures there and it looks like some interesting artifacts. How extensive is the mine?


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 11, 2010)

crickleymal said:


> Some great pictures there and it looks like some interesting artifacts. How extensive is the mine?



What you see is about it really. A lot of the smaller slate mines over there are just one or two chambers.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice work Coal Cutter, pity the Cheese didnt come out eh!!? Nice to have you back Mate!!


----------



## 4737carlin (Feb 13, 2010)

Fantastic explore that one!!


----------

